# help to install OPEN SUSE 10.3



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

hi i am new to LINUX and i am trying to install OPEN SUSE 10.3 so pls help me
thanks in advance


----------



## jithudigitised (Apr 4, 2008)

please post this thread on the relevant section.post it in the Open Source section.
thread reported for changing the section

and what is your problem exactly.anywhere u stuck while installing the suse 10.3


----------



## PcEnthu (Apr 4, 2008)

Head here for all OpenSUSE installation queries. They have neatly organised all possible installation methods with step-by-step guides for those methods.

BTW, PM any Mod to move this thread to the Open Source section, where you will get more supoort


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 4, 2008)

Moved to the proper section so your thread will receive the attention it deserves.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 4, 2008)

state your system configuration
state your hard disc partitions
state your experience level(I know its propably clueless newbie)

I think NucleusKore will be the best guy in this forum who can help a newbie switch to OpenSuSE.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

My PC cofigration is :
AMD ATHLON 64 x 2 4200
ASUS M2N-MX 
1 GB DDR 2 667 Mhz
320 GB WESTERN DIGITAL HDD
SONY DRU 170 AW DVD writer

i have a prtition named d with 30 gb space

and when i chosed the option to install open SUSE 10.3 process started but after extrecting some file black colored balnk screen appears  and after that nothing happens

finaly i am newbie in the world of LINUX i also requsted UBUNTU 7.10 CD from SHIPIT.UBUNTU.COM but i wanted to install some kind of LINUX on my pc till i get the UBUNTU CD

sorry for this,i hope guys you will help me


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

check the OpenSUSE cd, may be damaged

what all other operating systems are installed ?
and what is the partition layout of your drive ?


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

i think its working fine it is the dvd from DIGIT november 2007 

i am using windows xp sp 2 and all of my prtition is in NTFS format


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

could u please elucidate what exactly u did, to where the installation reached and then went kaput


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> could u please elucidate what exactly u did, to where the installation reached and then went kaput


 

i chosed the second option which shows INSTALLATION and after that it extrcted the kernel  file  it shows black colored balnk screen appears and after that nothing happens


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

try seeing the output in other terminals
press
ALT + F(1-6)

And see where the processing stopped


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

what do u want to say i dont understand


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

press 
ALT + F1 key after u see the blank screen

and try from F1 to F6 to see if any of the virtual terminal logs the processing.

ALT + F1 brings up virtual terminal  1.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 4, 2008)

if you are saying that the nothing is displyed on the screen after you go to installation then select the correct resolution at boot before you start with instllation.

In the boot screen, there is option to change screen resolution, F3 I think. 

I had the same problem and it was solved by changing the resolution.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

i am using 1024 x 768 resolution with my onboard grafics nvidia geforce 6100 nforce 430


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2008)

you may have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if driver are not bundled


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> you may have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if driver are not bundled


 
how to edit that sorry i am newbie at LINUX



T159 said:


> press
> ALT + F1 key after u see the blank screen
> 
> and try from F1 to F6 to see if any of the virtual terminal logs the processing.
> ...


 

now  i am trying your trick so will here after some time stay tuned

and thanks to all of you


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the same board. You do not have to edit anything
You have to go to other options at boot, then add the extra words
noapic

then press enter


----------



## heartripple (Apr 4, 2008)

i have seen that there are so many commands from f1 to f6 and on f6 i saw no video driver what's that

nothing is seems to working for me i tried every functions key after blank screen but its not working and i also tried with noapic but it also displays the blank screen


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

did u follow the advice of NucleusKore ?
look here 
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/problem-with-nvidia-based-audio-and-lan-card-583522/
*suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=38671


----------



## heartripple (Apr 5, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> I have the same board. You do not have to edit anything
> You have to go to other options at boot, then add the extra words
> noapic
> 
> then press enter


 
sorry I am very late to post here.  

after my last post in this thread i have tried second time on your trick in i worked suddenly and when i have istalled i was 11:00 pm and my mom was  got angry on me saying that what are you doing from 8:00 am to 11:00 pm at night just got to your bed room and give some rest to your computer .


after that i have tried to post in this thred but this page was not opening and today  it was jst same taking long time but not able to login.so  sorry for that.

Finally THANKING ALL OF YOU, you have helped me so much.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome. To have a faster set up you may want to see this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76971


----------



## heartripple (Apr 5, 2008)

help me .vob file is not playing on open suse 10.3 and no 3d graphics accleration found


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

for .vob install mplayer

To make life easy go through *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76971

else add the Packman repository from here and install mplayer, win32 codecs, mplayer plugin

For 3D graphics, which card do you have?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

install 
libdvdcss2
w32codecs


----------



## heartripple (Apr 5, 2008)

my onboard grafics nvidia geforce 6100 nforce 430


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

1. Click on the green one-click install icon here, give you root password when prompted and follow the steps.

2. Then Press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace

3. Relogin to the system

4.Then press Alt+F2
Type console
Type su and press ENTER
Give your root password
Now type

sax2 -r

and press ENTER

Your 3D graphics should be activated. For one click install of compiz fusion see here


----------



## heartripple (Apr 5, 2008)

wait for minute i will restart my pc in login  linux  because from ther the fonts on net are to small to read


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 5, 2008)

If you cannot read what's in firefox press ctrl and plus key to enlarge


----------



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

is there no other way than downloadinf from net and then it installs necessory software by it self


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Could you be more clear? One click install is so easy, you just have to click that icon once and follow on, it does everything by itself.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

i am saying that first i hve dataone home plan 250 so it is very difficult for me to download those drivers with 70 MB so i want to know other option such as install from dvd or somthing like that.pls try to understand me.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, if you do not mention your problem no one will understand, don't feel bad. It pays to explain your situation clearly to those you are seeking help from, so that they can suggest you a solution suitable for your needs. 

Now in your case, I suggest the following solution:
1. Click on the one click install 
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/8226/nvidia1wp3.th.png

2. check advanced mode with ability to change settings and click next 
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/839/nvidia2fv9.th.png

3. Now click next and it show you the websites from where it is going to download the packages, note these addresses down on a paper, and click next. 
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/2848/nvidia3ix5.th.png

4. Now it will show you the list of packages it is going to download. Note them down on a piece of paper. 
*img384.imageshack.us/img384/1364/nvidia4qs9.th.png

*Till this step very little bandwidth is used, just as in normal browsing.* Now click Abort.

6. Go to a cyber or any other place and download the software you have in the list


----------



## heartripple (Apr 6, 2008)

thats good


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is the link to the Nvidia repository for OpenSUSE 10.3
ftp://download.nvidia.com/opensuse/10.3/

To install OpenSuSE on your board, no extra F keys to be pressed, boot from the DVD, move the highlighter using the arrow keys to installation, and type 

noapic

and press ENTER


----------



## heartripple (Apr 10, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Here is the link to the Nvidia repository for OpenSUSE 10.3
> ftp://download.nvidia.com/opensuse/10.3/
> 
> To install OpenSuSE on your board, no extra F keys to be pressed, boot from the DVD, move the highlighter using the arrow keys to installation, and type
> ...


 
sorry man got the cd of UBUNTU 7.10 today and will install it now so thanks for ur response


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 10, 2008)

Good Luck ! You'll need it !


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

i have installed ubuntu 7.10 today and facing so many problems so guys watch another thread made by me


----------



## mediator (Apr 11, 2008)

Why did u quit OpenSuse 10.3 in the middle?


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 11, 2008)

Told him so ^

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Couple of days later we'll see another thread, "hellp to install Sabayon, i got in Linux for you"


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Couple of days later we'll see another thread, "hellp to install Sabayon, i got in Linux for you"


 
no not like that guys u r making fun at me when i started this thread i told that i am just trying this os unil i got my ubuntu cd so dont rouse me


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

k sleep in the static and chill man


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> k sleep in the static and chill man


 

what du u want to say


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

No one heres against you,

Its just that you better stick on to *ONE DISTRO AT A TIME,

*Install either Ubuntu or Suse, gain some experience and get comfortable with doing things on one of them, then you can migraqte to someother distro and things'll be more easier for you,

Also stick to one thread, dont start a new thread for each and everything.


----------



## heartripple (Apr 11, 2008)

i thought i am now using UBUNTU  so i decided to make new thread for ubuntu queries
 if it's wrong than pardon me


----------

